# Additional boot menu options



## balanga (Nov 6, 2017)

Is there any way to add new boot menu options to the FreeBSD boot menu to enable the loading of differenent /boot/loader.confs or different configuration parameters?


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 6, 2017)

Sure, see menu.4th(8) and /boot/menu.rc


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2017)

Note that those scripts are not shell scripts but are written in Fortran. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortran


----------



## getopt (Nov 6, 2017)

SirDice said:


> are written in Fortran


If you find out, that Fortran does not help here, give Forth a look 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forth_(programming_language)
An ANS Forth compatible Forth interpreter based on FICL might help.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2017)

Oh, duh. It's Forth indeed.


----------

